# cotton waterfall?



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

about a year ago i saw somebody use cottonballs to simulate a waterfall in their planted tank does anybody remember this? this was long ago i hope its still on here.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Wasn't it actually filter floss and not cottonballs? I remember seeing something in (I believe) the AGA Aquascaping contest.


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

yes i think it was filter floss i really wanna try it and see how it works


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&catid=116


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

i forgot it was in the contest and i found it 
thanx for the hint


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=74&Itemid=40

Did you see this on that same website.


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

is there a translator i can use to translate that?


----------



## valice (Nov 16, 2005)

They have a English version of the site.


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

wow didnt even notice


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

this link has other cool scape ideas
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=38
I like the seashore idea


----------



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

rite now i'm trying to perfect this set-up but i just cant get the sand to flow out link in the pictures.......... especially the fulley scaped picture
http://www.fishforums.com.au/viewtop...c79496c3621d89


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

your thread link does not work.
APC does a lousy job translating
long URL addresses.
here are some others of interest:

http://www.fishforums.com.au/viewto...aterfall&sid=eff6541767370eb876c79496c3621d89

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=74&Itemid=38

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/49655-how.html

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=3&id=7&Itemid=38


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That looks cool, but in two days the filter floss would be covered in algae, fish poop, leaf litter, and any other de-composing crap that is floating in the water! So whats the point?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

here's my guess;
cotton waterfalls are only for photography, and are not left that way permanently.
sand waterfalls are only on when the tank owner's friends are over to ooh and ahh,
since fish injury, clogging, and Co2 out-gassing is not worth leaving it running.
that's why I endorse my sand fountain idea. you can leave that on all the time,
lose a minimal amount of Co2, and none of your tank inhabitants will ever get hurt,
because the water flow blows them up and away from the sand, not down into it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking, its just a photography trick, which really wouldn't be much of an aquascaping feat, and for a contest it seems like cheating!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thats awesome, your water and lighting has to be PERFECT if you dont wasnt that filter floss to turn brown or green.... wait robert alreeady said that


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

warr40 said:


> wow didnt even notice


We have already noticed!!!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...creative-world-class-bilingual-aquascape.html

Please try to visit the english version as following link!!
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?lang=en


----------

